# Tuning Adapter Blinking



## spolebitski (Mar 30, 2006)

So earlier this week my SDV channels all were unavailable to me, so I figured the tuning adapter was on the fritz. I unplugged it re-plugged it but that did not work, so I did it again and restart the TiVo. No my SDV channels are working but it has been blinking non-stop for days.

Should the tuning adapter be blinking?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

spolebitski said:


> So earlier this week my SDV channels all were unavailable to me, so I figured the tuning adapter was on the fritz. I unplugged it re-plugged it but that did not work, so I did it again and restart the TiVo. No my SDV channels are working but it has been blinking non-stop for days.
> 
> Should the tuning adapter be blinking?


No, that means it is not locked. Go to live TV. Unplug the USB port for at least 30 seconds and then plug it back in. The Tivo should report that the TA is missing. When the USB port is plugged back in, the TiVo should put up a spinning target with a message it is searching for channels. If it doesn't, reboot the TA (pull the power and plug it back in - you may need to press the button on the front of the TA after it boots) and then repeat the process with the USB cable. If still not, reboot the TiVo, then reboot the TA, then attach the USB cable. Beyond that, it may be a problem with your account, or possibly a problem with the return path to the headend.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you called the cable company? Usually an endless blink cycle means that it has lost contact with the head-end, generally because the cable company failed to properly pair the device with your account.


----------



## spolebitski (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolutionary said:


> Have you called the cable company? Usually an endless blink cycle means that it has lost contact with the head-end, generally because the cable company failed to properly pair the device with your account.


They sent a tech out yesterday. The tech looked that I had a TiVo said there was nothing he could do and left. He was here about 2 minutes.

I went back to the local storefront office and they said they needed to set up an appointment for a tech to come out. I explained that a tech was out to my house 20 minutes ago and left. They insisted they would need to set up a appointment with a tech. It was frustrating.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Call them. Don't bother with the tech, because he's just going to call them if I'm right, anyway. Tell them you just want them to double-check that the adapter is properly paired with your account, because it keeps losing communication.

See the last dozen or so pages of this thread for hints (it doesn't matter if you are not on Cox Nova, your problem is described by several users in the thread): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=412065


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anyone have a list of blink code definitions? I haven't googled yet. The tech that came with my TA had a list that someone in their office compiled, but I'm pretty sure it was for "in-house" use only.


----------



## Raygun (Aug 8, 2008)

orangeboy said:


> Does anyone have a list of blink code definitions? I haven't googled yet. The tech that came with my TA had a list that someone in their office compiled, but I'm pretty sure it was for "in-house" use only.


Here are the blink codes (short version)

*OFF (no blinks)* this indicates the the tuning adapter is getting ready to launch or is in standby mode. If the LED light remains off for more than a few seconds, press the POWER button on the front panel to power on the TA. Still no light, call CS.

*ON (no blinks)* The TA is fully operational.

*A series of 8 blinks and a pause* The TA is disabled, call CS to have issued corrected.

*Blinking Steadily* The TA is booting or being upgraded. Blinks stop when booted or upgrade is completed.

I just had the blinking issue, rebooted everything several times, the diagnostic menu said the TA and client were not authorized (cable card and regular channels worked fine). Called support and got India and went round and round, would not send me to anyone WHO COULD REAUTHORIZE THE ACCOUNT. Offered to send someone out.
Took it in and had it replaced, brought it home and hooked it up, solid green light but no SDV channels, the diagnostic said TA and client were authorized, hence the solid green light. Rebooted the Tivo, still no SDV channels, unplugged and replugged the TA, saw the TA recognized this time I hit select to continue and the ying yang wheel came up and it found the SDV channels.

I swapped the unit because this is sometimes the only way to get the account fixed. Did get a nifty 12vdc power supply, maybe I'll cut the end off and hook it to a couple of 120mm fans.


----------



## kabcad (Feb 19, 2006)

No, it should be solid lit.


----------



## dhfenton (Feb 14, 2010)

If you're getting the 8 blink error message your TA is not currently authorized. Go to the second page of the tuning adapter diagnostics to see this. Once there choose the resolver option. You'll see your machine isn't authorized. Here's the fix:

I can call TWC and do a re-authorization request over the phone without speaking with a CRS. You may not be able to do that, you might have to request a re-authorization. I find that I actually have to send the re-authorization request twice (not sure why; but a TWC rep also noted that one time, her first request didn't get through either. Which I think is the root of my problem.)

Once the screen shows you as authorized, make sure the TA turned back on. If the LED is dark, push the power button.

Now you should pull the USB from the back of the TIVO or TA, and plug it back in. This should restore all of your channels. This happens to me once every 30 days without fail. For some reason, the monthly re-authorization doesn't take on my TA service. This only happens on the tuning adapter. Cable cards and TWC DVR machines all get the proper authorizations. I've learned to work around it.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Raygun said:


> Here are the blink codes (short version)
> 
> *OFF (no blinks)* this indicates the the tuning adapter is getting ready to launch or is in standby mode. If the LED light remains off for more than a few seconds, press the POWER button on the front panel to power on the TA. Still no light, call CS.
> 
> ...


You might want to add the 6 blinks code... 6 blinks means the TA is up and running but has not established a session with or has lost contact with its TiVo 'Client'. If you reboot your TiVo with a TA attached, the TA will go to 6 blinks mode.


----------



## Malk (Feb 8, 2010)

SCSIRAID said:


> You might want to add the 6 blinks code... 6 blinks means the TA is up and running but has not established a session with or has lost contact with its TiVo 'Client'. If you reboot your TiVo with a TA attached, the TA will go to 6 blinks mode.


I would also add a 3 blink and a Pause to the list of patterns. From what i understand that is when it is getting its updates, & can be in this mode for up to 15 minutes at times.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

spolebitski said:


> They sent a tech out yesterday. The tech looked that I had a TiVo said there was nothing he could do and left. He was here about 2 minutes.


I would be looking for another TV provider, even if it means giving up TiVo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm. Weird one tonight. I got the 8 blink. Restarted it myself, got it to a consistent fast blink. 

Called up TWC, talked to Tier 3 (not the national CableCard desk... virtually certain that it was still local). He reauthed it multiple times over nearly 2 hours... think 5 or 6 times, at least. The most we could get it to do is either a 8 blink, or a constant blink. The odd thing is the TWC guy says from his end, he showed the box being up and online, while all I got was the constant blinking light. Stumped the guy good and proper. 

I joked with the guy... said that it was just trying to make up lost time. This is only the second time I've had a problem in almost a year (about a month short of a year).


----------



## toadyboyy (Aug 3, 2011)

My TA was doing this for awhile (4 weeks). After I got my Tivo I was missing HD channels and my TA was blinking sometimes 6, 8 times... After 3 service techs (Charter) the 4th time was a charm. There's a sequence that the devices (internet, phone, cable) have to go by or else those services will be skipped and your device will not work. The Tech called CS and had them send the signal over and over. After he replaced the TA we still had blinking lights. He called and asked about the sequences and they were not correct. Once the lady corrected the sequence the light suddenly turned solid on my TA. I started receiving all my Digital Switch channels now. Good to go!


----------



## n64ra (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I've had a tuning adapter through TWC Austin for approximately 15 months. Today was the first day it did the 8 blinking lights. I confirmed on the second page of the tuning adapter diagnostics that it was unauthorized. I called 1-866-532-2598 (national number not TWC Austin). The wait was minimal. The guy had me unplug the power and the USB from the tuning adapter. Then I plugged in the power only. We waited for it to boot up (no light lit up). Then he had me press the power button on the tuning adapter. Once the solid light was illuminated, I plugged in the USB cable. Tivo said searching for channels. Once that was over, my channels had returned. Thankfully no tech was send out. I only wish I had asked him if he did anything on his end.

Thanks to this thread for helping me id the problem!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm assuming the original poster has TWC, in which case he has my sympathies. There is a huge thread on TWC tuning adapter issues and everything discussed on this thread is there, plus a lot more, easily found using the handy search feature. For example, more detail on the 8-blink-pause signal, which means your TA hasn't been re-authorized, can be found in this post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8673556#post8673556
Also, the first thing you should do for any such problem (after rebooting TA and TiVo and cycling the USB connection) is ask the TWC customer rep to go to their "Customer Balancing" screen and hit enter. If they don't have your account set up properly , this won't work of course. (And improperly set up accounts are not unusual with TWC.)

What is that old saying? Something like "Those who don't learn the lessons of history are doomed to repeat them"


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

3 blinks means it's doing a firmware update.


----------



## Larwl074 (Jan 24, 2019)

Fixed. After 5 tech calls. One service tech visit. Swapped for another mtr700 tuning adapter. None worked. 
Went to splitter from wall, 1 to modem, 1 to ta from in, from fr in to tivo and USB connect to tivo. Got connected but only loaded 83 percent. After trying several more times only got steady blinking light. Got a POE filter, installed before tuning adapter and bingo got connected. Several times restarting ta box tivo still only 83 percent. Unplugged tivo, waited a minute, replugged. When tivo came up all is great. Now have all channels. Hope this helps someone with like problems.


----------



## shulercox (11 mo ago)

spolebitski said:


> So earlier this week my SDV channels all were unavailable to me, so I figured the tuning adapter was on the fritz. I unplugged it re-plugged it but that did not work, so I did it again and restart the TiVo. No my SDV channels are working but it has been blinking non-stop for days.
> 
> Should the tuning adapter be blinking?


The tuning adapter may require an activation hit by the technician or telephone support. Unplug the TA power but leave the coaxial cable connected. Plug the power back in. The TA will blink yellow and if it does not turn solid yellow within 10 minutes to half an hour, request an activation hit. This worked for me today and got the old TA working. I am keeping the new TA (it will require activation) for a spare.


----------

